

Ask HN: How many ladies in the house? - l33tbro

Anyone who's been to HN meetups able to relate ratio of M:F users from said gathering?  Have been on here for years and only just pondered how many users in the HN community are females.  Sure, there's no way to quantify this entirely, but would be interesting to get others insights.
======
pdx
1309/89 == 15 to 1

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1571216>

1377/72 == 19 to 1

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=591309>

506/31 16 to 1

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2175603>

466/35 == 13 to 1

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=749617>

~~~
l33tbro
Kudos

